# Anyone done 'Couch to 5k'?



## User (20 Jan 2017)




----------



## CanucksTraveller (20 Jan 2017)

I see you said (probably partially in jest) 5 stone overweight on another thread, and we also exchanged pleasantries when I called an MP a "fatty" recently, so I'm guessing that your concern is being a little overweight, rather than being unable to run 5k? Your strategy depends on whether your goal is to run 5k, or is just to be much lighter and generally fitter. 

I've not done couch to 5k specifically, but I do have experience of losing a lot of weight, and my older joints (I gather you're not young either) don't tolerate running. I did walking, and lots of it. I did one hour of walking at lunchtime, at least 4 times a week, and another half hour in the evening. It's gentler on the joints, it's really good for fat burning, and it's easy to motivate yourself for. With a half sensible eye on your diet at the same time (portion control being the key), the weight falls off. You can lose 2 stone before this summer, with no stupid diet and no high impact running.


----------



## User33236 (20 Jan 2017)

I did couch to 5k in September. My wife, who has completed Ironman, told me to do week one day one on a Wednesday evening. Having done that well as was already fit from cycling, she jokingly saod to do the local Parkrun that Saturday, which I did, and completed it in 23:43. I then trained and ran quite regular and 8 weeks later did a 10k 

It was at that point my body objected and I got a massive flare up of plantar fasciitis. None that has gone I've taken several steps back and am now building more slowly and gradual.

Looking back I should have followed the couch to 5k more closely and not done large jumps in the way i did.


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Jan 2017)

Mate of mine did Ironman and was broken by it, certainly not for the faint hearted


----------



## Noru (21 Jan 2017)

I tried Couch to 5K three times.

Once with my old running shoes which had little use, I got shin splints week 2. So I stopped for a while to recover, went to Sweatshop tried a couple of new pairs even getting my running videod on their treadmill to asses my needs & shoe suitability £90+ of running shoes later tried C25K again and again shin splints week 2.

Miffed I stopped for even longer to recover & tried again at a later date with the new shoes and yet again shin splints week 2.

This was running on the pavement.

So I then joined a gym & went for durations on a treadmill instead of distances/intervals.
-2min power walk
-5min run
-2min power walk.

Once that was ok increased the run section to 10mins, then 15, 20, 25 etc.
Soon after I got to the 25min I managed the Manchester 10K in 1hr 10.

Since then I've taken to casual 5K Great Run Locals & Parkruns.

Couch to 5K wasn't for me. I was 115kg and found once I'd lost around 5kg road running no longer gave me shin splints. I guess the softer surface of the treadmill helped so if you get shin splints try trail running or a treadmill to reduce the shock.

That said my sister in law has since done Couch to 5K, loved it and is now a Parkrun regular. So it's worth a try to see if it suits you.


----------



## Stephenite (21 Jan 2017)

Yes. It's great. A voyage of discovery.


----------



## Garry A (21 Jan 2017)

I did it 2 years back and it was one of the best things I have done. Went from never having run since school days to doing half marathon distance within 6 months. My last run in the C25K was my local parkrun. I used the NHS one. Use the podcasts not the app as its not as good. And yes there was some pain on the way.


----------



## NeilnrLincoln (21 Jan 2017)

My wife & I are doing the couch to 5k now, been doing it about 8 weeks & we're on week 5! That's the beauty of it, you can repeat a run or a whole week if you're not quite ready to step it up a level.
And we had a week or so off due to flu over Xmas.
We're really enjoying it (well I am anyway). Definitely buy a half decent pair of running shoes though, they needn't cost a fortune, mine were £35 from Decathlon.
If I can do it anyone can, I'm overweight & hadn't run for 25 years.


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Jan 2017)

I'm don't know what couch to 5k is but I'm assuming you start running from not ever having run before. 

In that case I have. Two years ago I started training on the 27th December for a 10k run. My wife did a training plan for me which started off with run/walks, 1 minute run/1 minute walk for a mile and gradually built up until I could run five miles, it took four weeks going out four times a week. On the 1st February 2015 I completed my first 10k cancer research winter run in London. 

Since then I have ran 6, 10k races- 5, half marathons, and one full marathon ( that was feckin hard and I ain't doing it again) . A week ago today I'd just finished a 10k round Disneyland followed by a half marathon the next day. 

I'd never as much as ran to the toilet previous to this since school, in fact I used to bunk off school when sports where on, so this running malarkey is a big deal for me. 

I suppose the point I'm trying to make is, that if I can do it then anyone can do it if they can stand up and not fall over. Running is hard, the training is hard, especially this time of year but you must do it and getting the correct running shoes for you is important. 

If you'd like a copy of my training plan let me know.


----------



## DRHysted (21 Jan 2017)

My advice is to see a physiotherapist first to assess your movement in order to stop problems latter on.


----------



## Drago (21 Jan 2017)

I didn't intentionally do couch to 5k. Last May I just started running. Short distances at first, then quickly built up to 3, 5 and 8 miles.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (21 Jan 2017)

Me and my better half did couch to 5k a couple of years ago.

Running isn't really my thing, but my partner now does regular 10k runs. I do a couple of 5k per week still at reasonable pace.


----------



## chr15b (21 Jan 2017)

I keep attempting it but never actually finish it.

I use the NHS Podcasts... I think the girls name is Laura.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (21 Jan 2017)

chr15b said:


> I keep attempting it but never actually finish it.
> 
> I use the NHS Podcasts... I think the girls name is Laura.


I get to week 10 and gave up, just went straight to 5k


----------



## chr15b (21 Jan 2017)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> I get to week 10 and gave up, just went straight to 5k


The NHS one? It only has 9 weeks...


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (21 Jan 2017)

chr15b said:


> The NHS one? It only has 9 weeks...


Week 7 then. When they go to the 20 minute continuous run 3x per week. 2 weeks from the end, its been a while. Thought it was 12 for some reason


----------



## jay clock (21 Jan 2017)

Grant Fondo said:


> Mate of mine did Ironman and was broken by it, certainly not for the faint hearted


I am a good example of a fat middle aged lump who did little or no exercise. Got back into cycling 14 years ago. Lost a load of weight which has stayed off. About 10 years ago did C25k and it worked a treat. My policy is never run 2 days in a row, in fact I do a couple of 5k runs a week no more. Unless I am training for Ironman (on my 4th this year) when I do one long run and one short one.

Triathlon has the major benefit of spreading the load around the body. 

In summary C25K is great.


----------



## mustang1 (21 Jan 2017)

I started it but gave up after third attempt not because the programme is not good, but because of the reason why I needed to be on this programme in the first place: very little time. 

I'm gonna try again soon.


----------



## stephec (22 Jan 2017)

If you think your knees might be even slightly dodgy then it's worth paying a physio to advise you on strengthening and stretching exercises before you get going.

I started about eighteen months ago on my running club's beginners session, I completed that and then a few months later had to have four months off with a bad knee, lesson learnt the hard way.

You'll probably be doing this, but I'll say it anyway, make sure you get fitted properly for shoes at a shop that comes recommended by local runners, might be worth looking at a running forum for that advice.


----------



## jay clock (22 Jan 2017)

mustang1 said:


> I started it but gave up after third attempt not because the programme is not good, but because of the reason why I needed to be on this programme in the first place: very little time.
> 
> I'm gonna try again soon.


Your reasons are quite possibly genuine, but for many it is lack of really wanting to get fit/lose weight etc. Loads of my colleagues tell me they don't have time. But they know the latest plot from Corrie, or are good friends with Mr P Grigio and Mrs C Sauvignon. The same ones can't afford a bike but can afford some huge Sky package..


----------



## mustang1 (22 Jan 2017)

jay clock said:


> Your reasons are quite possibly genuine, but for many it is lack of really wanting to get fit/lose weight etc. Loads of my colleagues tell me they don't have time. But they know the latest plot from Corrie, or are good friends with Mr P Grigio and Mrs C Sauvignon. The same ones can't afford a bike but can afford some huge Sky package..


You are right. It's not just lack of time, it's also excuses and laziness. The times unused to go running was either early morning or late evening but then I realized I was losing sleep.

I'll give it another shot but be more mindful of the laziness element. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## jay clock (22 Jan 2017)

mustang1 said:


> You are right. It's not just lack of time, it's also excuses and laziness. The times unused to go running was either early morning or late evening but then I realized I was losing sleep.
> 
> I'll give it another shot but be more mindful of the laziness element. Thanks for the tip!


I was trying to be polite! You may have had a sick relative to care for! If you want to do the fitness stuff it has to become part of your routine. For me it helps that I belong to a Tri club where I have made a load of friends


----------



## jefmcg (23 Jan 2017)

I haven't done the formal couch to 5k, but a similar getting started from The Runners Handbook. It's a great way to get started.

A friend who is recovering from back surgery is using a similar walk/run regime to get back to running 5ks. Seems to be working for her, too.


----------



## Big Andy (23 Jan 2017)

I completed C25K about a year ago, what a fantastic program, I now usually run 5k 3 times a week, lost 2 stone in the 9 weeks of the program, gait analysis and a decent pair of running shoes are a very good idea but i would suggest get in tot he program a few weeks first. Biggest tip I could give is run slowly then go slower!! Completely forget about distance it's time running you are building up, don't worry if at week 9 if you are still not running 5k as long as you get to running for 30 minutes 3 times a week the plan has worked! Should be called C230M3XW really but it doesn't quite roll of the tongue as well.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (23 Jan 2017)

Big Andy said:


> I completed C25K about a year ago, what a fantastic program, I now usually run 5k 3 times a week, lost 2 stone in the 9 weeks of the program, gait analysis and a decent pair of running shoes are a very good idea but i would suggest get in tot he program a few weeks first. Biggest tip I could give is run slowly then go slower!! Completely forget about distance it's time running you are building up, don't worry if at week 9 if you are still not running 5k as long as you get to running for 30 minutes 3 times a week the plan has worked! Should be called C230M3XW really but it doesn't quite roll of the tongue as well.


Agreed entirely. 

A 30 minute 5k after 9 weeks for the people that c25k is aimed at, is pretty good going.


----------



## Sandra6 (26 Jan 2017)

I've tried a couple of times, but can't get passed running a mile. 
My favourite beginner's running ap is the zombie run though. You are a survivor and meet other survivors and get sent on missions, the zombies you encounter get faster as you progress. The story telling and run instructions are coupled with your own play list - I had "its the end of the world" "welcome to the jungle" and " run away" on mine :-) 
Before setting off make sure you get a decent pair of trainers.


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Jan 2017)

What about park run @User ?

Milton
Wimpole 
Brandon

A friend of mile who is as fit as a butchers dog is one of the back markers on the Brandon park run. They get all sorts there. At the front I think it's quite competitive, but at the back it's quite supportive. I think there's quite a social aspect to it too.


----------



## User19783 (26 Jan 2017)

On our park runs, there's a couple who just walk 
I highly recommend just turned up and enjoy.


----------



## potsy (5 Oct 2021)

Sorry for the thread resurrection but I have just downloaded the c25k app and intend to give it a go soon. 
A friend of mine is quite far into hers and has recommended it to me, I feel like I need to lose a few more kg before starting mine though. 
Having never been a runner, but attempted and failed a few times over the years I don't know how far I'll get but will give it a go 

Just need to get some half decent running shoes now.


----------



## CXRAndy (9 Oct 2021)

My better half did it a few years ago


----------



## stephec (11 Oct 2021)

potsy said:


> Sorry for the thread resurrection but I have just downloaded the c25k app and intend to give it a go soon.
> A friend of mine is quite far into hers and has recommended it to me, I feel like I need to lose a few more kg before starting mine though.
> Having never been a runner, but attempted and failed a few times over the years I don't know how far I'll get but will give it a go
> 
> Just need to get some half decent running shoes now.


If I remember rightly aren't you near Manchester? 

If you are then there's a few good shops around depending on whether you're north or south of town.


----------



## Saluki (11 Oct 2021)

Doing C25k at the moment. Was due to do my mid week 2 run today but was lured by a 50km bike ride with the prospect of cheesy chips.
I looked at my old trainers, shook my head and went out for new Asics


----------

